# Sales Agents



## CasitaMike (Apr 29, 2008)

I am launching a new web site called casitahotels. The site allows small hotels to access our hotel room reservation technology. I am need of sales agents to promote the service to small hotels in the Quintana Roo region of Mexico. If anyone is going or is in this region, where is the best place to post jobs? If anyone is interested in working with us let me know as well, could use someone to conduct research etc.


----------

